# Feeding live rock



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

What do U guys feed your live rock??


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you dont have to feed your live rock. they are filter feeders.


----------



## dhritiman (Mar 21, 2007)

Can anyone give me a basic idea of keeping live rocks???
Thanks for replying....


----------

